# Ampersand Book Interiors: Because '&' means more for YOU.



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

*Hey! Welcome to the official Ampersand Book Interiors Kboards thread!*​







*New year, new name, even more done for you. Because & means more. 
Visit my new site at ampersandbookinteriors.com
Get 5% Off when you become an Ampersand and join my mailing list!*​





















*Hundreds of authors and publishers have come to me for book interior layout. Why? Because this is what I've dedicated my professional life to: print interior design perfection and beautiful, functional ebooks.*​
*LET'S LOOK AT WHAT SOME OF MY BEST CLIENTS HAVE TO SAY*​Thanks for the fast turnaround last week, Colleen. And at such a late hour during Christmas break. Awesome work. If anyone wants to see what I'm talking about, look at the Look Inside of my latest, Rising Fury.
*Wayne Stinnett
Author*

Just wanted to chime in that Colleen does a wonderful job, and I'll always ask her to format my novels. She's fast yet incredibly detail oriented, and with both of my books with the help of images gave them a very distinct, professional feel. If you want to make your interior stand out, and convert more of those readers who click on the Look Inside, she's a fantastic choice.
*Alec Hutson
Author*

When you hire someone to design your book interior, design a cover or do anything else to make your book a reality, the very best thing you can hope for is that the designer will truly 'get you.'

Colleen not only 'got me' but was able to turn her understanding of my writing into beautiful and accurate visual representations. Colleen has done the logo for my publishing imprint, designed the interior, and helped me to stay as sane as possible during the process.

I spent twenty years in marketing before turning to writing full time and I feel pretty confident in saying that Colleen is worth ten times her rates and will soon be charging that. I'll be saving my pennies, because I wouldn't let anyone else touch my books.
*Dawn McKenna
Author*

Another happy customer here - Colleen is great to work with. Cheerful, professional, happy to accommodate weird and detailed requests, and very willing to go the extra yard to make sure the final product is professional. If you're looking for top-notch interior design, look no further.
*Phil Tucker
Author*

Colleen did a wonderful job on a paperback interior for a three novel, four-story collection that totaled almost a quarter million words and 200+ chapters. Despite this unwieldiness, she got the page count down from 1,100 pages (!) to under the Createspace limit (less than 82 without losing any readability. It reads great, and of course looks super-pro. She's also super friendly, responds to emails fast, and really goes above and beyond with small touches and little flourishes that bring the interior to life. Amazing formatting work, as usual, and highly recommended.
*DN Erickson
Author*

I have to add my two cents on what a FANTASTIC JOB Colleen did with my emergency formatting! I had gotten back the formatting from another formatter, and was disappointed with the work that had a lot of issues and redos. I needed to see if a Plan B could do a better job. So, I sent a message to Colleen.

Not only could she do a better job, she could do it in a few hours, and for cheaper. She did the entire Createspace interior and ebook designs in a few hours. OMG! I had releasedates and preorder dates set. So, it had to be done that day. She was amazing to work with and was able to help me out. She now has become my Plan A. 
*Marilyn Vix
Author*

If anyone is interested in a peak at some great interior formatting, have a gander at my Ranger Rising book's Look Inside on Amazon. Colleen did all of that and then some. Flawless, elegant, and definitely something worth investing in. She customized the map I provided and even made me my own logo for my publishing arm (You know I'm a huge, one man publishing company, LOL). When I needed a quick update, she was responsive and quick. I'll leave it at that and let the book's interior do the talking.
*Salvador Mercer
Author*

Colleen was exceptionally easy to work with and went above and beyond to ensure I was more than pleased with the finished product.

I'm a picky individual with a very detail oriented eye. It was a joy to work with a interior designer who shares my attention to detail.

Colleen was responsive and professional. Thanks to her skill and dedication, I have a beautiful book.
*A. Z. Anthony
Author*

I found working with Colleen to be a delight, and she has a great sense of book design. Very happy with her designs, layout and typography. She is prompt and stays in contact. She's a no-worries designer! 
*Giles Becker
Author
*

*Hey, we're off to a good start. Next, some of my favorite title pages from 2017!*






























































































































































*Ready for more? See more details at my site! Ampersand Book Interiors*​
See FAQs on my site: FAQs​
*Prologue: Read this! Explore my design options, how I work, and the most frequently asked questions.
*
I've tried to answer as many things as I can on this website alone. Don't be afraid to poke around everywhere!

*1: Fill Out the inquiry form.
*
You will find the service inquiry form on the 'Let's Talk' page. Please fill out the form as best you can. I'll be able to provide an estimate faster if every part of the form is answered.

*2: I'll answer you and ask any more possibly relevant questions.
*
There's only so much room on the inquiry form! If I feel like I haven't gotten enough information I'll ask for more.

*3: I'll send you an official estimate.
*
There's a time and place for talking about money. Though it's not a topic I dwell on throughout the creative process, this is the point where we hammer out financial details. I also provide my pricing schedules on each product page so you can have a general idea before you write in.

I tend to stick with the prices on my site very closely. The only deviation I will make is when someone comes to me for non-fiction that has essentially no real non-prose elements. (I see this a lot with memoirs). I frequently will price those with fiction base prices plus a specialized per-page fee depending on the complexity of the text.

*4: You review and/or accept the quote.
*
I have a two-level quote process-an unofficial one where we hammer out details, and an official one that you will accept when...

*5: I send over a quote, contract, and the first invoice installment all in one.
*
Here's where we sign all of the official paperwork, which will then be available to both of us via something called a client portal. (That's just a shared space, which I'll create once we agree that we're starting). It will run through all three at once: quote, contract, first invoice installment.

*6: I begin developing designs or cleaning up the manuscript!
*
Depending on the level of design, I will one or both of these things.

*7: You approve the design and first pass.
*
We'll make a few passes for design and structure until we get it just right. I want you to be excited about the final file, so I'll incorporate as much feedback you give me as long as it sense in terms of design and proper typesetting.

*8: I do the full typesetting.
*
Different price levels dictate different amounts of fine-tuning paid to each page and line of the book. The differences are explained on each service page. Regardless of the service level, I will be going through the file and refining, spacing, reviewing, and adjusting the pagination of each individual page; the Gold Dollar means I do this line-by-line.

*9: You review it once more.
*
I'll just ask you to review it once more to make sure it's right. We will have up to 3 rounds of changes at this stage, and then we'll finalize the file.

*10: If we're doing an ebook, I'll do it now.
*
The ebook process will look a lot like the print process. I'll start this now.

*11: I send the final invoice, then deliver the final files.
*
All files sent prior to the final files will have a watermarks within the pages. Once you pay the invoice, these watermarks will be removed and you'll have your upload-ready PDF and ebook files delivered to your email and backed up in a shared Google Drive file.

*Epilogue: You'll upload the final files!
*
If any technical questions or issues pop up with your distributor I'll be here to address them and fix them, free of charge. Sometimes distributors find things validators, testing, and checking doesn't catch. That's ok! I've been doing this for seven years and have seen almost all of the issues a file can come up with.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

I sent you a pm, but I'm unsure if it went through. Let me know if you don't receive it.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

I got it, and answered!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS,

Welcome to Kboards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br](Note that this welcome does not constitue an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for all of the reminders, Betsy! 

The special is now closed! I thank any and all of you for your interest. The service itself is still open for regular pricing.


----------



## pagegirl (Feb 3, 2014)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks, Page! Messaged you back as well.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Just wanted to pop in here and say that regular prices are up now, but write.DREAM.repeat is still up for business and still affordable! I'm filling up the slots for next week as we speak! Please send me a PM if you're interested, or visit my How It All Works page on my site to begin. 

I'm drawing up a Neatly Organized example this moment. They're pretty basic, but they'll get the job done and still be upload ready to Createspace when we're done.


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Just wanted to drop in and say that Colleen recently formatted two books in my bestselling Templar Chronicles series for me and I couldn't be more pleased.  She was a pleasure to work with - responsive, fast, and willing to make minor tweaks until I was entirely happy.  Highly recommended!


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I love, love, love the job that C.Sheehan did for my book. I was lucky enough to get in on her kboards special, but I'm already in the queue for my other books at her regular prices, which are *very* reasonable, especially for so much custom attention. I got the "fancy" formatting with loads of prettiness and I can't wait to see it in person. 
She even made me the cutest publisher logo for all my front pages for a tiny extra fee.

I was beginning to think I just wasn't meant to have paper books with all the trouble I was having finding a formatter that was both awesome and affordable, so I'm so glad Write, dream, repeat happened when it did!
Thank you!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Jnassise said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say that Colleen recently formatted two books in my bestselling Templar Chronicles series for me and I couldn't be more pleased. She was a pleasure to work with - responsive, fast, and willing to make minor tweaks until I was entirely happy. Highly recommended!


Thank you so much, Mr. Nassise. It was great working with you, too! Hopefully I'll get a chance to do so again in the future. 



Lionel's Mom said:


> I love, love, love the job that C.Sheehan did for my book. I was lucky enough to get in on her kboards special, but I'm already in the queue for my other books at her regular prices, which are *very* reasonable, especially for so much custom attention. I got the "fancy" formatting with loads of prettiness and I can't wait to see it in person.
> She even made me the cutest publisher logo for all my front pages for a tiny extra fee.
> 
> I was beginning to think I just wasn't meant to have paper books with all the trouble I was having finding a formatter that was both awesome and affordable, so I'm so glad Write, dream, repeat happened when it did!
> Thank you!


Thank you!! It was great working with you, too! I'm still excited that you're so excited.

Let me know how that book looks when you get the proof in your hands!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

We've extended our services, simplified our pricing, and have a new website! Please visit us at http://csheehanwrites.wix.com/writedreamrepeat

We now offer:

POD formatting
Ebook cover conversion for your POD book
Custom publisher's logo creation
Custom business card design

Soon:
.epub and .mobi file creation
custom packages

Now accepting slots for next week!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

We have another FIVE slots opening this week for *new* customers to get their entire manuscript formatted for Print-On-Demand for just $25.00.

Please send me a PM if you're interested. I look forward to working with you!

-Colleen


----------



## nellgoddin (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey Indies,

Colleen did an _amazing_ job with designing and formatting my book for POD. I had meaning to get around to it for months, but the process seemed really daunting and I didn't want to deal with yet another learning curve. Now I feel lucky that I procrastinated, because Colleen did a way better job than I ever could have. She took genre into account, listened to what I asked for, and was really fast and responsive. The book looks _awesome!_

Highest recommendation!


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

I wanted to add my recommendation. Colleen did formatting for my three book series that I wanted in a bundle. She was in communication with me throughout the process to make sure I would be happy with the finished product. Fantastic work and fantastic service


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

nellgoddin said:


> Hey Indies,
> 
> Colleen did an _amazing_ job with designing and formatting my book for POD. I had meaning to get around to it for months, but the process seemed really daunting and I didn't want to deal with yet another learning curve. Now I feel lucky that I procrastinated, because Colleen did a way better job than I ever could have. She took genre into account, listened to what I asked for, and was really fast and responsive. The book looks _awesome!_
> 
> Highest recommendation!


Nell! Thank you so much! Can't wait for you to hold that lovely thing in your hands 



kathrynoh said:


> I wanted to add my recommendation. Colleen did formatting for my three book series that I wanted in a bundle. She was in communication with me throughout the process to make sure I would be happy with the finished product. Fantastic work and fantastic service


Thank you, too, Kathryn! It's great to hear that you're still happy with it!

Just to let everyone else know, I have 4/5 $25.00 slots left open now. And if anyone would like a business card design, I'm doing those right now for a $10.00 special for three people as well. Some (very few) examples can be found here: http://csheehanwrites.wix.com/writedreamrepeat#!custom-logos-and-business-cards/c12lw


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

I have 5 more slots open for the $25.00 dollar special Print-On-Demand formatting this week! I look forward to working with all of you!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Dwallock said:


> Do you do poetry book formatting ebook/createspace?


Daniel- I can absolutely do poetry formatting, yes! In fact, I'd love to work on that kind of project. As for ebooks (as in .epub and .mobi), I'm still working on perfecting my technique on those, so I'm not quite ready to offer that yet. I'm getting close, but right now I should just keep formatting to Print-On-Demand/Createspace. Still would love to do that for you, though!

Everyone, I have 4/5 more slots left open for this week's $25.00 Print-On-Demand Fancy Interior special. I hope to hear from you!


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

C. Sheehan,

I'm not going to have my final manu ready until about Nov. 25-ish, maybe a few days earlier. Is there any way I could reserve a slot on the deal? It's a 100k-word women's fiction/literary novel. I'm not looking for aything particularly fancy, just nice. I'll understand completely if you can't honor the deal that far out. 

Thanks!
Dawn Lee


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

DawnLee said:


> C. Sheehan,
> 
> I'm not going to have my final manu ready until about Nov. 25-ish, maybe a few days earlier. Is there any way I could reserve a slot on the deal? It's a 100k-word women's fiction/literary novel. I'm not looking for aything particularly fancy, just nice. I'll understand completely if you can't honor the deal that far out.
> 
> ...


Dawn Lee,

We can reserve a spot for three weeks from now. I'll just note it in my calender (and you should send me an e-mail via my site http://csheehanwrites.wix.com/writedreamrepeat#!letstalk/con8 or at [email protected] when you do have it ready).


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Dwallock said:


> I would take this spot, but the poetry book has another one or so week till it's ready for publication. The editor has it right now.


Well, we can reserve a spot next week for you, Daniel, if you'd like.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Dwallock said:


> I'll contact you... I have no idea how long the editing will take. Maybe two days, maybe a week, maybe two or three.
> 
> k?


No problem. I'm pretty chillaxed in the schedule right now, so whenever works for you is perfect.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

For a 48 poem book and createspace we could absolutely do it for $25.00 (less words, but definitely more design work for the kind of attention a poetry book design would deserve). As for the .mobi and .epub formatting, like I said in the previous post I'm still not satisfied with how my epub/mobi designs are coming out, so I'd like some more time to really perfect my techniques with those. But still, the createspace offer will be good. 

So, right now, a simple $25.00.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome. I look foward to it!


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

You're awesome, CS. I emailed you. Thank you!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Dawn Lee, thank you for that lovely conversation yesterday! 

3\5 POD book interior spots are still open!


----------



## wezelrox (Jul 16, 2012)

Colleen just formatted a non-fiction ebook for me for POD, epub and mobi.  I wanted it to look as good as I good make it. She did a superb job and I'd have no hesitation in recommending her.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

wezelrox said:


> Colleen just formatted a non-fiction ebook for me for POD, epub and mobi. I wanted it to look as good as I good make it. She did a superb job and I'd have no hesitation in recommending her.


Thank you, Wezelrox! For your support and time spent with me. I think we made a pretty good team!

Everyone, I have a new program open and it's available to everyone: my sample4Sample program gives you the chance to sample your book in print-quality typesetting for FREE. All I need is for you to e-mail the front matter and first-chapter sample of your book to my e-mail at [email protected], and within 48 hours I'll send you back the sample in a potential design.

Also, (as we can see from wezelrox's lovely review) I've opened up to formatting ebooks. Any and all! The prices are on the first post (and more updated here than on my website. I'll be updating that soon with my new program/prices, too).

Have a great evening, everyone


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey, guys! Just popping in to show off some more paperback book and ebook examples!

Here's our recently recreated Fairy Tale Novelette, A Masque of Shadow. I've reformatted the .mobi, created an .epub, as well as formatted the book interior and converted the ebook cover to a full paperback book spread.

Also, I'm still running my sample4Sample program, where you send me the first chapter of your book and I show you what I've got-totally free! Just send inquiries to my e-mail at [email protected] or check out my Time to Consult? page on my website. 

Now for some recent examples on the Masque of Shadow Interiors and cover(Ebook first, cover and POD interior second):

Thanks, guys!


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

I just want to put my two-cents in recommending Colleen (CSheehan). She's crazy-smart, has a great eye and is tremendous fun to work with. I hope we'll be able to work together for a long time.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

DawnLee, thank you so much! Still so flattered that you can give the time of day to a yankee who didn't know southern sweet tea didn't have lemons :0


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

That's okay, sugar. I don't understand the logic behind the bialy, either.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

I had to look up what a bialy was. Are we talking onion topped rolls?

Hello again, everyone! I've got some openings in schedule coming up next week and I'd love to work on your books! Everyon can visit me at my new domain, http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey, everybody! I hope you all had a great holiday week (for us Americans, anyway)

Don't be afraid to shoot me a message via email ( [email protected] ) or via the contact form on my website http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/#!letstalk/con8


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello, everybody! I've got some more examples of what I've been up to recently!

But first, a nice word from a non-kb member I worked for 

"Before I found write.Dream.repeat, I just had a basic word document. When it was all done, I had an actual book! This company effortlessly transforms your work into a beautiful masterpiece, and won't stop until you are 100% satisfied. I will never you another formatting service again!" - Janine Carbone

First I'll show the ebook I did for her: Wildflower

And then works form other KB members! First, Kimberly Loth's _Destroyed_,

And Micah Ackerman's _The Third Gender_

Finally, I have a couple of logo icons to sell! They're just $10.00 a piece as is ($15.00 a piece if you would like something added to it), and they can be used wherever you may need some branding recognition. If anyone wants one just leave me a private message. 

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

Can I just add here that Colleen is amazing and fabulous at what she does. She's also exceedingly fun to work with. I think our relationship will be my second-most successful one (the first being my longstanding and still  exciting relationship with my espresso machine). 

I plan on working with her on every one of my books, unless she becomes too successful to bother with the likes of me.

Hire her, but try to stagger yourselves a bit. I'd be totally farked without her.

Dawn Lee


----------



## kimberlyloth (May 15, 2014)

Colleen did an AMAZING job on my books. Seriously, I am so so pleased. She's super easy to work with too. She listens to what you want. Thank you Colleen. 

Kim

P.S. I just ordered my proofs from createspace and I can't wait to see what they look like .


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Dawn and Kim,

Thank you! I'm so glad you're both so pleased! Being farked aside, you're both great to work with, too. I want amazing clients so I can design for amazing people! 

In fact, I'd love to have more amazing people.

Here's another example of an ebook I designed for Raventide Books itself. 

Happy Wednesday, everyone!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Everyone! I've finally got my new bundle available for KBoarders ONLY!

The Happy Prawn Bundle is here! Check the first post for details and the examples of the word I did for KBoards author, Dawn Lee McKenna!

Also, I have some typography examples to show off. I redid the type on these covers Christmas week. Custom typography services for covers are $40.00 per cover. Perfect for those who already have a cover image to use but want to add a little Fancy. Enjoy!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Everyone, the $25.00 paperback interior formatting special is back!

I'm also moving into web design. You can get a website designed by me on WIX! WIX is convenient because it's little-to-no coding, offers free access to Google Analytics with a premium package, has a built-in stock photo search via BigStock (only $2.99 per image!), offers the ability to purchase your domain through them, and is builder oriented so if you ever want to go in and change your bio or the blurb of your book, you can once I transfer your finished site to you.

Here are some examples of my work so far. I plan on growing this list, so I hope someone is interested!

*Type:* Splash page 
*Description:* One or two pages with links to separate blog and book website. Good for those who want a 'business card' online, and for those published by small presses with a lot of outside links. Features: image optimization, style reflecting your books/genre style, branding optimization in imagery, effects, favicon, etc. *Images provided by author, save one or two stock photos found by designer.*
Price: $65.00

http://csheehanwrites.wix.com/tamiles

*Type:* Full Website
*Description:* Up to 8 pages with detailed written content (provided by author). Can include blog, pages for each book, author bio, snippet page, page announcing giveaways and free content, mailchimp sign up, charity/group partnerships, etc. Features: image optimization, design reflecting your books/genre style, branding optimization in imagery, effects, favicon, etc. *Images provided by author for book and author related content. Designer finds appropriate stock images*
*Price:* $295.00 $199.00 (Limited offer!)

http://www.dawnleemckenna.com/
http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/

I'm going to be expanding my portfolio quite a bit in the upcoming weeks, but I look forward to helping everyone get an affordable, reliable upgrade to their website so we can help further your brand and get your name out there right! Just look at Dawn Lee McKenna in the first post in this thread! She got the Prawny Bundle, and since she's been selling so well in the past two weeks it was extremely important for her image that she present her readers with a professional look.

I'm excited to get started!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

4DCharacters said:


> Everyone, the $25.00 paperback formatting special is back!


Is this for cover or interior?

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Rue, it's for the interior.  I should make that more obvious!.

(I should also stop using so many exclamation marks. Sorry everyone.)


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Exclamation marks are awesome! 

I've got a friend who's looking for interior formatting. How long will the special be available?

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Until I get a stronger customer base! They have to be a kboards member, and they should also purchase one other service to be eligible, whether that's .mobi formatting, web design, a logo, business card, or whatever.  

Thanks so much for considering suggesting my service!(!!!!!!!)


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay, sweet! I'll let her know! (!!!!) 

Rue


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Wonderful!

Ugh, I love it. Suggestions, word of mouth, the testimonials here...I love what I do; this and the writing. Very happy indeed.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm having a busy week formatting a children's picture book, formatting another e-book for kindle, and working on our own personal website, but I still have some slots open for the end of the month.

I also added the official page for my first package! Check it out here, so we can make you and your next book look well-designed and well-branded.

http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/#!specials--packages/c1bya

-Colleen


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

My January's booked but we're now collecting slots for February!

Just visit me at my website and fill out my order form, or send me a PM here. All services available!


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

Fark fark fark!

I told you that you were soon going to be too fancy and busy for me. We need to finalize the cover for The Cricket Jar around February 17, plus have the first three chapters formatted. Then we need to format the rest of the ebook pages by the 28th and the paperback by whenever, so go ahead and book what you need to book for those.

I solemnly swear I will sleep before sending final pages. I solemnly swear, for I do not want you to forsake me.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

DawnLee said:


> Fark fark fark!
> 
> I told you that you were soon going to be too fancy and busy for me. We need to finalize the cover for The Cricket Jar around February 17, plus have the first three chapters formatted. Then we need to format the rest of the ebook pages by the 28th and the paperback by whenever, so go ahead and book what you need to book for those.
> 
> I solemnly swear I will sleep before sending final pages. I solemnly swear, for I do not want you to forsake me.


One of my best Christmas presents this year was my _divine calendar book_ so let me look upon it and see what secrets it contains.

Hmm... yes... yes...

Alright. I'll message you with the available dates with your schedule. We'll get it done! No worries.

Still open, everyone! Specifically Feb 1 - 6, 14-28. The time it takes to get through your order depends on the type of service you order and how often you check your e-mail/if we're in similar time zones. Usually I have lots of conversation early in the project (because I want to get it perfect by you!) and then things go faster from there.

I will work as closely with a client as the client wants. I'm totally into the author having as much control as they want in the final product of their ebook, whether that's a bunch or not much at all. Either way, it's our time to design books that sell.  Or a print interior, cover conversion, website, whatever you'd like!


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

Just finished working with Colleen on my first book and she does beautiful work along with being so amazing to work with! Seeing my book come to life in her hands has been one of the highlights of this process so far. Thanks Colleen!!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Julz said:


> Just finished working with Colleen on my first book and she does beautiful work along with being so amazing to work with! Seeing my book come to life in her hands has been one of the highlights of this process so far. Thanks Colleen!!


Julia, it's been fantastic working with you! I'm looking forward to starting on your next book within the next 3-4 days, so you can relive that highlight again. I love the moment when you order a book's proof and it's in your hands. So exciting.

Everyone, I'm starting to schedule out March. Right now I have the 4th-31st open, but if last month is any indication these openings won't last long.

I have THREE available slots for Happy Debut Author bundles, and of course, all of the other usual services are available in unlimited amounts until my calendar is full.


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

You've gotta hire Colleen! I don't know what I would have done without her. She made my book and ebook a thing of beauty. She didn't get annoyed when I'd tell her, I saw this type of lettering in this ebook I read or can you do this impossible thing for me? Seriously, I don't know how I would have gotten through the past day without her and I will definitely continue to send my books her way


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

THANK YOU SO MUCH, Julia! I'm looking forward to working on book 3 with you in a couple weeks!

My lovely people, I have some more examples for you, both from our lovely new-time author Julia just above! Here are the two ebooks I designed so far for her.

As for scheduling, I have some slots open the last couple days of the month. Please shoot me a message and let me know if you want them! I knew March would fill up fast.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello, everybody!

Still filling up for APRIL! I've got April 3-30th open, but slots tend to fill up fast around the 2nd or 3rd day of the month, so if you'd really like to get in next month I say we should book it now.

This month I'm working with a bunch of fantastic repeat customers, but next I'd love to add some more NEW clients to my list! I also thought I'd share a quote from a non-KBoard client, since he was so kind to write a testimonial for my website. 

_This testimonial was wrung from me not as an answer to anyone's request, but as a response to work of such quality that I could not allow it to pass unremarked.
[Brian O'Hare, writer.]

When I published my first book on Kindle I was clueless about formatting, cover design, and editing. I was obliged therefore to rely on the services of an agency I found on-line who promised the world&#8230;for four figures. While they did what I asked them to do (i.e., the bare minimum), there was no flair, no creativity. I learned later that I had walked into a monumental con.

My second book fared little better but, because a price of $250 seemed so much less than the four figures I had paid for the first one, I fell again for a hugely glitsty web-site that was little more than smoke and mirrors.

More savvy now, I sought advice from experienced friends for my third book and thus I discovered the Queen of Formatting, Colleen Sheehan. Colleen's prices vary depending on the size of the book but even for books over 90000 she [currently] charges only $60.00. But, and it's a big BUT, for this extremely low price you get not only exactly what you ask for, you get Colleen's personal attention, creative and inventive ways to improve the appearance of your text and chapter headings and, even additional optional cover designs for you to choose from for the inside fly-leaf. Nothing could have prepared me for the quality of the finished product and I could not have been more delighted or confident when I uploaded my book on to Kindle.

If, like me, you need expert and reliable help with formatting, do not look any further than Colleen Sheehan._

Thanks, guys!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello, everyone! Just wanted to let current and potential future clients that I have April 9 - 28 open.

And then! I wanted to show off a recent job of mine by another lovely member here: Cassidy Cayman. I designed the interior of her print format as well as her black cat logo. She, myself, and her cover artist did a great job working together to help provide Cassidy with a book that looks consistently branded inside and out. 

Lost Highlander: Reunited


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Scheduling update: I have the second - first half of the fourth week open still for those interested in getting their ebook or print book formatted and designed!

Here's an ebook I designed for a friend of mine just yesterday! I did the type on her cover months ago and just got her ebook formatted yesterday. Go check her out!

Here are some screen shots of the ebook:



Also, this next project is blog post worthy, but for now I'll keep it brief:

Since January, I've been working with a lovely author named Robin Chambers to update the look of his currently five-book series. The initial question was simple: can you update my cover typography? The answer was a resounding: YES! (You can see the original look of his covers in the first post in this thread.)

That was back in December. This wonder Englishman then approached me a month later and asked if I'd be willing to design the *Print Interiors* of his books, do an *Ebook-to-Print Cover Conversion*, and finally redesign his *Ebook Formatting*. Basically, we've had contact almost daily for the past five months and it's been an amazing experience that I'd love to share with more of you!

It's been so rewarding to see Mr. Chambers become so taken with his work after it's redesign! But more importantly than that, I've helped give him *more time* to work on the sixth book in his young-adult series, something he's been concerned about since he's a wise 70-something. He's now uploaded all of his print books via Createspace, uploaded the first three ebooks with his new custom formatting (which I see hasn't updated yet), and has finally begun work on Book 6.









(Book four is totally my favorite. I love the gold and black  )

And I love seeing the pictures! *If any of my other clients would like to send me a picture of their paperback* with or without themselves in the picture that would be cool! I'll find ways to show them off on my site!

*Want your book design totally rehauled like Mr. Chambers? Let's talk!*


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Scheduling Update:

The 3rd - 4th week of April are my only times open! Please shoot me an e-mail ( csheehanwrites [at] gmail [dot] com or visit my website to schedule your service today! The first week of a month is where people come pouring in and I hate telling people I'm full up.

Also, I'm offering another option: Neat 'n' Organized ebook design, a simpler design option for those who don't like image-based headers but still don't want to have the headache of formatting a book.

Thanks, guys! 
-Colleen the Perfectionist


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Good news: do to some rescheduling, I have some time open! Anyone who needs a job done NOW should send me an e-mail at csheehanwrites [at] gmail.com!

Also, I have something new to show off: *an exclusive print design for Angelita Gill on her romance book, Diamonds & Desire.* This design went all-out: elegant, dramatic dropcaps, all-caps at the beginning of every scene, and lovely chapter headers to continue the feel of luxury inspired by the cover. I'm very proud of this one!













You can get the fanciest book interior, too. Let's Talk and get designing!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Some news: My website is all new and amazing! You should check it out, especially because I have a ton of new options for ebook, print, and now am offering *kids books* and *non-fiction* formatting.

And you can now get ANY service for 50% off plus the purchase of an additional service when you show me your Kboards profile. (This is Kboards ONLY so please don't spread it around!)

Also, this last week, besides my site, I designed a blogger for a good client of mine. Check it out here: http://brianohareauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

Love the new website!! 
I know I already wrote a testimonial above but I've worked with Colleen even more since then and it just gets better and better. She always responds quickly, even when she's busy. She has great ideas, but is also happy to change direction if that's what you want  And all of her work is beautiful!!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Julz said:


> Love the new website!!
> I know I already wrote a testimonial above but I've worked with Colleen even more since then and it just gets better and better. She always responds quickly, even when she's busy. She has great ideas, but is also happy to change direction if that's what you want  And all of her work is beautiful!!


Thanks so much, Julia! Your kind words are always welcome in my thread (at least by me!). What point would there be in doing this if we can't all be satisfied?


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey, guys!

I've had a busy week designing another ebook for an out-of-kboards client, the third in his series. I love repeat clients. The relationship is so comfortable. 
I've been busy the past week doing a personal project for our own publisher. It's not finished yet, but the RB website is starting to look pretty sharp and very publishing house-y!

I'm also scheduling for May! Here are my free dates right now. If you need your non-fiction book, kids book, ebook or print book designed and formatted, now's the time to get a spot on my schedule. It tends to fill up fast, so quicker is better!

Week 1: May 5-7, 9
Week 2: May 11,12, 16
Week 3: May 18-21, 23
Week 4: May 25-28, 30

Thank you guys!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

It's been pretty quiet up in these parts recently, but I wanted to stop in and say 'hi!'

Hi!

Firstly, I did my first client interview: Interview with The Wizard: Robin Chambers http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/#!Interview-With-A-Wizard-Robin-Chambers/cckm/55526e820cf2adc1ad2a9852

Working on his series was an amazing time, and I got to ask some interesting questions. If you want to see how one of my clients feels about my work, he managed to sneak that in too!

I've been working on lots of websites via wix recently. I don't do lots of excess coding, but I do love to design 'em, so I do with Wix's built in builder. It gets a lot of grief about SEO optimization, but a lot has changed over there since they've had the big superbowl ad (like better load times and making text searchable by search engines.)

Still under construciton, but not looking bad

Lee Maxwell's Official Site:



Raventide Books:



Thanks, guys!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

I wrote a new blog post! Five Most Common Formatting Mistakes Indie Authors Make (Plus a Bonus and a Discount!)

Congratulations to Cheryl Oliver and her final files! We made a great book together.

Please visit my Let's Talk Books page to get yours designed today!





















Please visit my Let's Talk Books page to get yours designed today!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

[Pictures removed due to lack of Photobucket hosting]

Everyone! It's been a long time since I've gotten a chance to check in. I'm back, and I'm back with a ton of examples from some of my most recent clients.

The title of this thread is true: prices will be rising next week. This is the *last chance* for you to book a print and ebook design at my current prices. I only have 4 slots left in the next two weeks, so book ASAP to get in for the cheaper prices! *I'm usually booked a month in advance* and hate turning people away, so hopefully the people who need something done before the end of the month see this!

Remember that all of my Gettin' Fancy design is handcrafted, hand-formatted, and hand-designed to give your books as much originality as they deserve. Traditional publishers don't skimp on great book design, and you shouldn't either if you want to maintain professionalism in our ever-growing market.


Book today!
Now onto the Parade of Title Pages--Enjoy!

Slots are Limited to Four over the next two weeks--book today!


----------



## suliabryon (May 18, 2009)

Awesome looking work. Bookmarking for future use.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey y'all, Colleen went back and reformatted all my titles, and did a fantastic job. She'll be formatting my new releases as they come up. She's fast and flexible and does great work. Take a look at this cover page and chapter header from my latest release and tell me it doesn't scream Action/Adventure.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

suliabryon said:


> Awesome looking work. Bookmarking for future use.


Thank you! Hope to talk to you soon!

Wayne: thank you so much. I really love what we're doing with Charity's stuff. It looks sharp and has that dynamic edge thrillers should have. It helps that the main character is so kick-ass!


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> Thank you! Hope to talk to you soon!
> 
> Wayne: thank you so much. I really love what we're doing with Charity's stuff. It looks sharp and has that dynamic edge thrillers should have. It helps that the main character is so kick-ass!


How much will the price go up?
I only ask because I finished a book but won't be able to afford formatting until early November.


----------



## Anya Monroe (Dec 3, 2014)

I couldn't be more thrilled with the work done on Maggie and the Mercury Retrograde! I cannot wait for you to get your hands on book 2 in the series!


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Great samples Colleen, especially that Awakening one  I remember showing my paperback to family and friends and the interior design got a lot of oohs and ahhs. I loved our collaboration and am looking forward to December for Book 2!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

JalexM said:


> How much will the price go up?
> I only ask because I finished a book but won't be able to afford formatting until early November.


Everything's going to go up about 25%. I'm totally cool with not starting those prices for people who do a consultation *before* next Monday, even if the actual scheduled formatting comes *after* next Monday. Does that make sense? So if you and I talk before the 19th you can get the cheaper prices even if the scheduled date is for November 2-6. (Or whenever  )



Anya Monroe said:


> I couldn't be more thrilled with the work done on Maggie and the Mercury Retrograde! I cannot wait for you to get your hands on book 2 in the series!


I can't wait to work on book 2! Your series is going to be adorable when it's finished!



Adair Hart said:


> Great samples Colleen, especially that Awakening one  I remember showing my paperback to family and friends and the interior design got a lot of oohs and ahhs. I loved our collaboration and am looking forward to December for Book 2!


Thank you, Adair! The design on this is fantastic for scifi, and you had some fantastic ideas, too. I'm totally looking forward to wowing your family and friends again, but this time I'm going to shoot for getting some basic acquaintances and a few strangers along with them!


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> Everything's going to go up about 25%. I'm totally cool with not starting those prices for people who do a consultation *before* next Monday, even if the actual scheduled formatting comes *after* next Monday. Does that make sense? So if you and I talk before the 19th you can get the cheaper prices even if the scheduled date is for November 2-6. (Or whenever  )


Message sent!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

JalexM said:


> Message sent!


Responded!

Thanks so much, everyone, for looking at my thread! I've filled up the next two weeks but look forward to hearing from others who might want to schedule in the first and second weeks of November, or the second or third week of December. Just let me know! I fill up fast


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

[Pics removed due to Photobucket hosting changes]

Hello, guys! Just wanted to pop in and show off some examples from a book I just finished designing yesterday for J Alex McCarthy!

I could do this for you, too  Just give me a visit at http:/www.wdrbookdesign.com and get to know my work a bit 

Thanks!

(psst, I also still have some openings for the end of December and January. It's better not to wait if you can help it.)


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

Collen is great and really easy to work with and any problems I had she quickly resolved. 
I'm going to go to her with all my formatting jobs from now on!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

JalexM said:


> Collen is great and really easy to work with and any problems I had she quickly resolved.
> I'm going to go to her with all my formatting jobs from now on!


Thanks, Jalex!! Working with you was exceptionally smooth. Not to mention we made a great looking book together!

First, it's Christmas Eve and I wanted to thank everyone at Kboards that's even looked at my thread (23,442+ views? Holy crap!) for your support and attention. You've all helped change my life, and I mean that in a very literal sense.



And here are some more examples for you. Just as a reminder, *I have two slots open from the 26th - 31st for anyone who needs some work done. I'm scheduled out again after January 1st to the middle of February,* though, so if you need something done, don't wait!



















Thanks, everyone! I hope you get some relaxing time tonight and tomorrow so you can get back to writing RESTED and RELAXED!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi all, just wanted to drop by and gush about how pleased I am with Colleen's work. She designed my editing business's website. You can go see for yourself: http://www.theeditingsweetheart.com
I was so happy with her work that I also hired her to design a logo for my business and to create a matching banner for my business's Facebook page. 
I will no doubt contact her when the time comes to have my author website done.


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Colleen worked me with on my Dream Series books (complete reformat for paperback and ebooks).  She was incredibly easy to work with, and the books look amazing.  I'll second everyone else here who is recommending her!


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

Colleen did a wonderful job reformatting two eBook titles, making them both look spectacular. Super impressed with her work and her customer service. Would definitely highly recommend her if anyone is looking for an elegant and eye-catching interior design.

Nick


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

ccruz said:


> Hi all, just wanted to drop by and gush about how pleased I am with Colleen's work. She designed my editing business's website. You can go see for yourself: http://www.theeditingsweetheart.com
> I was so happy with her work that I also hired her to design a logo for my business and to create a matching banner for my business's Facebook page.
> I will no doubt contact her when the time comes to have author website done.


Thanks!! I loved working on your site--it was extremely interesting investigating other author service provider's sites and developing a design to help catch authors' eyes!



starkllr said:


> Colleen worked me with on my Dream Series books (complete reformat for paperback and ebooks). She was incredibly easy to work with, and the books look amazing. I'll second everyone else here who is recommending her!


Thank you, Mr. DiBenedetto!! I'm so looking forward to working on more with you--you're a great person to work with, and I'm extremely happy with the interiors we designed together, even at 10 books at once!



Nicholas Erik said:


> Colleen did a wonderful job reformatting two eBook titles, making them both look spectacular. Super impressed with her work and her customer service. Would definitely highly recommend her if anyone is looking for an elegant and eye-catching interior design.
> 
> Nick


Thank you so much, Nick! Your books were nice and clean to work with and having those ID files ready for me was actually rather nice. Don't hesitate to come back!


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful formatting! Great job. If my budget allows, I may be in touch in the future. Good luck!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

belindaf said:


> Beautiful formatting! Great job. If my budget allows, I may be in touch in the future. Good luck!


Thank you so much, Belinda! I'll be glad to have you  And good luck to you with your publishing!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

I just wanted to drop by again to report that I've had a big uptick on client queries and bookings ever since Colleen designed my editing business's website for me. It is so worth the investment. She takes it to the next level and makes you look professional.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

ccruz said:


> I just wanted to drop by again to report that I've had a big uptick on client queries and bookings ever since Colleen designed my editing business's website for me. It is so worth the investment. She takes it to the next level and makes you look professional.


This is _great_ to hear!! Nothing really beats a well-designed website, in my opinion. I'm open to do you author site, you know...whenever 

People, I have four openings available starting the 14th-30th of this month! Bring me your words, your prose, your hyphenation, your manuscripts! I'd love to talk book design with you all.

Just send me a message here: http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/#!blank/c24vq


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey, guys! Just check out my title-10% off any jobs scheduled from March 14-25th. There are only four slots left; that's it! It's first come first serve, so if you're ready to give your print or ebooks that extra special attention, this is the time to do it.

And here's my most recent work, from J.J.DiBenedetto's next release, Finders Keepers






I'd love to talk! Just visit my contact page at http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/#!letstalk/c24vq or shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## KeraEmory (Feb 8, 2016)

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> Hey, guys! Just check out my title-10% off any jobs scheduled from March 14-25th. There are only four slots left; that's it! It's first come first serve, so if you're ready to give your print or ebooks that extra special attention, this is the time to do it.
> 
> And here's my most recent work, from J.J.DiBenedetto's next release, Finders Keepers
> 
> ...


I'm going to ask a brief question here, as I suspect others will be interested. If I've put together a very standard fiction ePub (no images) via Vellum what would it cost me to have the interior prepared to be CreateSpace ready? I looked at your site but not sure I'm asking the right question. 100k words, very basic novel structure.


----------



## KeraEmory (Feb 8, 2016)

A tiny bump.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

KeraEmory said:


> I'm going to ask a brief question here, as I suspect others will be interested. If I've put together a very standard fiction ePub (no images) via Vellum what would it cost me to have the interior prepared to be CreateSpace ready? I looked at your site but not sure I'm asking the right question. 100k words, very basic novel structure.


Hey! Thanks for asking.I have two levels of services for both design and typesetting.

The design portion can either be based on one of my premade templates (I do need to expand the selection here, I know), which is under the Neat n' Organized section of my website. These are full-text (though publishing logo and author picture are included for free), and very simple in design, but there's nothing wrong with simple and clean! It's less expensive because the design was made already and it's mostly a question of applying the book and typesetting it.

The second design option is Gettin' Fancy. This is where we can really stretch our creative muscles, with fancy dropcaps and flourishes and whatever the author wants, really, because we have more control. Here I present the client with 2-3 potential designs made just for their book, and we tweak and pare them down until we have a well-balanced yet singular design. Then I typeset that.

The typesetting options also have two levels. The first is the Basic Pagination option, where I make sure my settings are at optimal numbers and then do a light scan-through to find any glaring issues. Even if it's more basic, I do find it's more than most people do on their own (totally understandable, because they don't have time to study typography like that! Who does, except weirdos??)

The second is the Advanced Pagination option. This includes those ideal settings, and then I study each and every page at greater detail to catch the truly little obsessive details to put the job at the highest quality.

Either design level can have either pagination detailing. That's up to the author and their priorities on how they want their book to be. I've seen traditional publishers produce books of all four of these levels of design and pagination. I take a good 6-8 hours per project ,so this is the real deal with lots of craftsmanship going into each book.

If that didn't answer your question at all, I'm sorry! I'll try to do better if you clarify.


----------



## KeraEmory (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks! I do at least have an inkling now of why the answer isn't simple, and I will keep this all in mind. I'm still new enough that I'm not sure of the viability of print, but I DO know that, while technically clued, my brain doesn't work the right way to do print layout myself and I will be hiring it out.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

KeraEmory said:


> Thanks! I do at least have an inkling now of why the answer isn't simple, and I will keep this all in mind. I'm still new enough that I'm not sure of the viability of print, but I DO know that, while technically clued, my brain doesn't work the right way to do print layout myself and I will be hiring it out.


Well, hey, if you do need anything else from me, don't be afraid to shoot me a private message or email when you're ready. I love to talk about this stuff!

Three slots open, people! Three slots! I anticipate them gone by Monday, so come while you can


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

A+ job again. Above and beyond. Just tremendous.

Nick


----------



## jenncrowell (Mar 27, 2016)

Colleen was a dream to work with, responsive and patient. My book looks absolutely beautiful, and I wouldn't hesitate to use her again.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Nicholas Erik said:


> A+ job again. Above and beyond. Just tremendous.
> 
> Nick


Thanks so much, Nick! I'm sorry I missed this; completely accidental. I can't wait to work with you again!



jenncrowell said:


> Colleen was a dream to work with, responsive and patient. My book looks absolutely beautiful, and I wouldn't hesitate to use her again.


Thanks so much, Jenn! I enjoyed working on your book, too, and I'm glad you found me patient! End changes are expected, I'm always willing to make adjustments.

I did want to note that I'm currently experiencing an issue with a lag in answering emails; I get a bunch in a day and sometimes I've been lagging about 48 hours behind, sometimes 3 days. I'm working to figure out how to work my massive amount of emails and balance it with actual formatting. Thank you all for being patient!!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm running an August special! 10 for 10 for 10! That is, 10 days, 10 book designs, 10% off!

This is for budget templates only as I can easily do those in a day or part of the next. Custom designs are at this point, full price. HOWEVER. I will be doing regular work along with this special, so I'm open to anyone and everyone to take advantage. 

Go to the first post for details and a link where you can see my templates. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

*SCHEDULING UPDATE*​
It's coming to the end of 2016 which means cold weather. And cold weather means publishing. This is the exact time of year where I book fast. Like, I have spots open right now (Oct 8-20th), but once November hits, things get slim.

THAT SAID, I do have openings, though!! The trick is to just get them while you can. Please feel free to shoot me a PM or go to my website and fill out a service inquiry as soon as you can! I've got a lot of regular clients, but I want to keep room open for you lovely new people, too! Because there's nothing better that I like than new blood. As a centuries-old vampire still trying her hand at being a normal human being, I can't stress enough that I always want more. 

*SO, Romance, Action, Erotic Romance, Gay, Fantasy, Non-fiction, Scifi, EVERY GENRE! Come see me. I promise I won't bite. People around Halloween are usually expecting it! 
*
SHUT UP, you say? Ah! Ok! I'll just post some recent examples from my wonderful clients.

[The featured client here is my wife. I've been doing a lot of stuff for her recently, which I love <3 Publishing your own stuff is just as fun as helping others launch their publications, too!]































































*Is it time to get your book professionally designed and typeset? This undead designer thinks so. Check out more of my examples, testimonials, FAQ, Blog and more! 
http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/*​


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Just want to say that your designs are soooo freaking gorgeous that I feel really tempted. Except I'm always fiddling with my content, print or ebook, updating back matter, front matter etc.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> Just want to say that your designs are soooo freaking gorgeous that I feel really tempted. Except I'm always fiddling with my content, print or ebook, updating back matter, front matter etc.


Thank you so much, Patty! I would, uh *cough* LOVE to work on *cough* one of your books. It seems I need a glass of water...

I handle fixes pretty simply. I say collect a group of 5-10 or so and shoot them over in a little list for me. If it takes more than 15 minutes, I charge $17.50 per half hour. But, that few fixes more than often won't take me any time at all. It's a common question, and a great one!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey, guys! It's been awhile 

It's getting near Christmas but I'm still workin'. I thought you all might like to see some of my most recent projects with some seriously awesome people!

Without further ado...some seriously awesome books. I have some open availability RIGHT NOW, so if anyone needs a book designed in either a custom design or template job, PLEASE let me know 

*THRILLER: Blood Stained Tea by Amy Tasukada *

 


*LITERARY ROMANCE: An Exaltation of Larks by Suanne Laqueur*

 
 

*MYSTERY ADVENTURE: Murder in Mayfair by Clara Benson*

 
 

Thanks so much, guys. And dont' forget to come chat with me if you're curious about how to make your interiors beautiful!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey, guys! I've got some big news!

I've created three new $55.00 dollar template book interior design options. That's right, you can get a whole print interior designed starting at just $55.00!

Also, my design options have been updated! Pretty Penny is the starting-at-$55.00 option, Silver Dime is the starting-at-$120.00 option, and the Gold Dollar is the starting-at-$250.00, fully customized option.

Look for my new options at my site:

http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

❣&#128149;❣&#128149;❣ Guys, I'm ready to make one of the biggest book design announcements of the year. This is the first genre sale I've EVER run and I am so excited to introduce you all...

To Ｒｅｄ.

I'm offering 13 templates designed specifically for the romance genre, from erom to sweet romance, at a special price until Valentine's Day: $99.00 for one, $250.00 for three.

A template usually averages to $155.00 per print interior. To do the math, that's saving you over $55 per template on one book, and over $215.00 on three! With so many romances coming out in series format now, that's a lot of dough!

You can see all of my templates on my site ( http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/r-e-d ). You can also download the official Ｒｅｄ catalog here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/e6liygas17qqb1e/Red%20Catalogue.pdf?dl=0

Here are some benefits ordering Ｒｅｄ can do for you:

+ EASE! Each template is pre-designed so all you have to do is browse, choose, and order. That's it; the rest is up to me!

+ FAST! My turn around time on a Red special is one to two days.

+ BEAUTIFUL! I'm a professional typesetter with years of experience, using the same program and knowledge that traditional publishing houses have used for decades.

+ NO SURPRISES! There's only one, flat fee for a Red template: $99.00, regardless of length.
No learning curve here, just lovely books in 1-2-3!

I've got the personal goal to treat 100 books to the special treatment they deserve over the next 30 days. Check this special out at http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/r-e-d today. Template examples are up top, and the order form is at the bottom.

Alternatively, you can check out the official Ｒｅｄ catalog here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/e6liygas17qqb1e/Red%20Catalogue.pdf?dl=0 and then send me an email or message via kboards with this info:

Name: 
Email to send Paypal invoice:
Template Number(s):
Book Dimensions (5x8, 5.5x8.5, etc.):
How many books you'll need serviced:

Enjoy! ❣&#128149;❣&#128149;❣


----------



## Fel Beasley (Apr 1, 2014)

Question: With your RED sale, can we prepay for three books and get the deal even if they're not ready yet?


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Felicia Beasley said:


> Question: With your RED sale, can we prepay for three books and get the deal even if they're not ready yet?


Hey, thanks for asking! Yes, you absolutely can do that, I'll accept future bookings with _no_ problem at all. I'll write you down in my schedule for future dates and we'll do them then!


----------



## nikkykaye (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm interested, but the books I'm thinking of these templates for aren't ready yet. Like you just mentioned, we can schedule in advance? And forgive me if I sound stupid (I'm relatively new to this, and have been doing all my own formatting)... Are just the templates for sale, or would I send you the ms. and you format it for paperback in that template? and send it back to me looking all purty and stuff?


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

nikkykaye said:


> I'm interested, but the books I'm thinking of these templates for aren't ready yet. Like you just mentioned, we can schedule in advance? And forgive me if I sound stupid (I'm relatively new to this, and have been doing all my own formatting)... Are just the templates for sale, or would I send you the ms. and you format it for paperback in that template? and send it back to me looking all purty and stuff?


Yes, definitely we can schedule in advance. The only caveat is that prepay thing. Minimum 50%, but much preferred 100% to make sure you come back get it done! 

For these, you send me the MS, I do all of the work, and you get it back all pretty  <3 That's it!I know romance authors have some of the most intense release schedules, and I want to make it easy AND done right for your readers.

ETA: There's an official catalog of options available now for those who prefer to not go to websites. You can see it here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/e6liygas17qqb1e/Red%20Catalogue.pdf?dl=0


----------



## renamed (Nov 27, 2015)

I just have to say Colleen is a whiz at formatting and a real lifesaver. She was able to rush a formatting fix for me (an error made by a different formatter) on a book I just published. I didn't notice the error until after I purchased my own book to check one last time on my Kindle. Even after countless proofreads I didn't catch this error until the book was already live. It was the weirdest thing, and Colleen was able to look at the file, solve AND fix the problem in record time. She saved me a ton of stress! I'll be using her on future books and recommending her often! Thank you, Colleen!!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

[Pics removed due to Photobucket hosting changes]



Kay Camden said:


> I just have to say Colleen is a whiz at formatting and a real lifesaver. She was able to rush a formatting fix for me (an error made by a different formatter) on a book I just published. I didn't notice the error until after I purchased my own book to check one last time on my Kindle. Even after countless proofreads I didn't catch this error until the book was already live. It was the weirdest thing, and Colleen was able to look at the file, solve AND fix the problem in record time. She saved me a ton of stress! I'll be using her on future books and recommending her often! Thank you, Colleen!!


You're welcome! The fix was easy to do and painless. Thanks so much for coming to me with the issue, I was glad to help 

A TALE OF TWO R E D BOOKS​
I'm excited to show off two different version of R E D romance book designs today! It's important to note that even though these ended up with dramatically different books, both clients took advantage of the $99 price and both received a voucher that will last them all 2017, locking in that price until the last day of the year!

*First book: Claire Kingsley's Jetty Beach Series*
This was a lot of fun! Claire came to me with a big project; four books, which was eligible for my 3/$250 (or in this case, 4/$333). She chose template four, and had already received the title page plate from her cover artist (Shayne Rutherford at http://www.wickedgoodbookcovers.com). For the price of the cover font, I also was able to switch out one script font for another in the template with no hassle.

From Claire: "This is such a weight off my shoulders. I've been needing to get the print versions done forever, and I keep releasing books and getting more behind. So this is awesome for me!"

Here are some examples of book one! <3

Check out her lovely books here: https://www.amazon.com/Claire-Kingsley/e/B01IJRE9Z2

*Second Book: Marilyn Vix's Everything for Love*
The second book was a rush job done for the lovely Marilyn Vix. Marilyn wanted to update her current interior, so she came to me (yay!!) yesterday with job she needed done ASAP. R E D templates are made for A S A P and I was happy to oblige! She chose template 8, with no adjustments, and also got an ebook done in a matching style for an additional $45.00. She also requested a TOC in the print, which I did for no extra charge.

I had it done by yesterday evening! Quick, efficient, and lovely work are what R E D is all about 

From Marilyn: "OMG! You did an amazing job in like just a few hours!"

Yes, I did. <3

You can find the preorder of Marilyn's book, here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N245C65

[size=15pt]I'd love to do the same for you, and with the year-long $99 voucher for every R E D client, there's nothing to lose. Come see more R E D examples, read my FAQ, and order your template here: http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/r-e-d[/size]​


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

[size=15pt]I'd love to do the same for you, and with the year-long $99 voucher for every R E D client, there's nothing to lose. Come see more R E D examples, read my FAQ, and order your template here: http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/r-e-d[/size]​[/quote]


Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> You're welcome! The fix was easy to do and painless. Thanks so much for coming to me with the issue, I was glad to help
> 
> A TALE OF TWO R E D BOOKS​
> I'm excited to show off two different version of R E D romance book designs today! It's important to note that even though these ended up with dramatically different books, both clients took advantage of the $99 price and both received a voucher that will last them all 2017, locking in that price until the last day of the year!
> ...


I have to add my two cents on what a FANTASTIC JOB Colleen did with my emergency formatting! I had gotten back the formatting from another formatter, and was disappointed with the work that had a lot of issues and redos. I needed to see if a Plan B could do a better job. So, I sent a message to Colleen.

Not only could she do a better job, she could do it in a few hours, and for cheaper. She did the entire Createspace interior and ebook designs in a few hours. OMG! I had release dates and preorder dates set. So, it had to be done that day. She was amazing to work with and was able to help me out. She now has become my Plan A.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

MarilynVix said:


> [size=15pt]I'd love to do the same for you, and with the year-long $99 voucher for every R E D client, there's nothing to lose. Come see more R E D examples, read my FAQ, and order your template here: http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/r-e-d[/size]​
> I have to add my two cents on what a FANTASTIC JOB Colleen did with my emergency formatting! I had gotten back the formatting from another formatter, and was disappointed with the work that had a lot of issues and redos. I needed to see if a Plan B could do a better job. So, I sent a message to Colleen.
> 
> Not only could she do a better job, she could do it in a few hours, and for cheaper. She did the entire Createspace interior and ebook designs in a few hours. OMG! I had release dates and preorder dates set. So, it had to be done that day. She was amazing to work with and was able to help me out. She now has become my Plan A.


Marilyn, thank you so much! It was a ton of fun working on this for you. Good luck with the launch, and don't be afraid to let me know if anything else needs adjusting. 

The rest of you lovely people! I've got free R E D slots tomorrow and the day after. I can do up to three of your books on either day! Just shoot me a message in Kboards or fill out the order form at http:///www.wdrbookdesign.com/r-e-d <3 <3


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

[Pics removed due to Photobucket hosting changes]

*R E D Update*

I've got red slots open all week! My goal is to do 4 a day, so I could have an entire trilogy done for one person by tomorrow evening, 100%. Don't forget that's print books for $99 AND ebooks for $45 plus a year-long voucher to lock those prices in. See my examples and FAQ at R E D's officialy page: http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/r-e-d

*Gold Dollar (custom) Book Design!*

http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/golddollar

I've got some new examples to show off! I LOVE doing custom work and matching the style and branding to an author's cover. It's true that typesetting is all about prime readability of a text, but interior design is about _attractive_ everything else.

First is a book of poetry:

I also designed and typeset this lovely piece. Probably the best job I've done in a long time; this is also the Gold Dollar, aka Custom, design package, which you can find here: http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/golddollar

I'd love to do the same for you. I'm seriously HANKERING for some amazing books to design! I have options for every budget and taste here:

Pretty Penny - Affordability, solidly done
http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/prettypenny

Silver Dime - Affordable, yet styled
http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/silverdime

Gold Dollar - 100% custom designed just for you, PLUS line-by-line typsetting to guarantee maximum readability
http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/golddollar


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Sent you a msg through your website


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Silly Writer said:


> Sent you a msg through your website


I emailed back! Can't wait to chat more


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

No examples today, (at least not yet, I might come back and update this post!) but I wanted to let you all know that you lovely people only have FOUR more days to schedule or put in a deposit for a future R E D special. On the 15th of February, 2017, all romance templates will stop being *just $99 and go back to their regular prices of $124 + a per-page typesetting fee after the first 100 pages*

I would love to hear from ALL of you people who love to write about love. Just shoot me a message at [email protected] or visit http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/r-e-d for more details on this special

Thanks. everyone! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

Colleen did a wonderful job on a paperback interior for a three novel, four story collection that totaled almost a quarter million words and 200+ chapters. Despite this unwieldiness, she got the page count down from 1,100 pages (!) to under the Createspace limit (less than 82 without losing any readability. It reads great, and of course looks super-pro. She's also super friendly, responds to emails fast, and really goes above and beyond with small touches and little flourishes that bring the interior to life. Amazing formatting work, as usual, and highly recommended.

Nick


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Nicholas Erik said:


> Colleen did a wonderful job on a paperback interior for a three novel, four story collection that totaled almost a quarter million words and 200+ chapters. Despite this unwieldiness, she got the page count down from 1,100 pages (!) to under the Createspace limit (less than 82 without losing any readability. It reads great, and of course looks super-pro. She's also super friendly, responds to emails fast, and really goes above and beyond with small touches and little flourishes that bring the interior to life. Amazing formatting work, as usual, and highly recommended.
> 
> Nick


Nick!! Thanks so much for your kind words; it was a unique challenge and I enjoyed typesetting it for you. I'm pleased we got it as far below the maximum page count as we did!

This was a challenge that an automated print program couldn't handle, but doing things by hand did. I've done a few of those this year. 

Everyone, I have a MIGHTY NEED to help you get a professional book interior. One that matches trad pub, is done by hand, and is completely controlled by me and you.

Check out my first post in this thread for details on my current promo! *20% off all fiction print interiors done in January, plus some extras just for you! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,196452.0.html*


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

If anyone is interested in a peak at some great interior formatting, have a gander at my Ranger Rising book's Look Inside on Amazon. Colleen did all of that and then some. Flawless, elegant, and definitely something worth investing in. She customized the map I provided and even made me my own logo for my publishing arm (You know I'm a huge, one man publishing company, LOL). When I needed a quick update, she was responsive and quick. I'll leave it at that and let the book's interior do the talking.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the fast turnaround last week, Colleen. And at such a late hour during Christmas break. Awesome work.

If anyone wants to see what I'm talking about, look at the Look Inside of my latest, Rising Fury.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Salvador Mercer said:


> If anyone is interested in a peak at some great interior formatting, have a gander at my Ranger Rising book's Look Inside on Amazon. Colleen did all of that and then some. Flawless, elegant, and definitely something worth investing in. She customized the map I provided and even made me my own logo for my publishing arm (You know I'm a huge, one man publishing company, LOL). When I needed a quick update, she was responsive and quick. I'll leave it at that and let the book's interior do the talking.





Wayne Stinnett said:


> Thanks for the fast turnaround last week, Colleen. And at such a late hour during Christmas break. Awesome work.
> 
> If anyone wants to see what I'm talking about, look at the Look Inside of my latest, Rising Fury.


Thank you, guys!! I can't wait to work with both of you again, you're both AMAZING to work with! Wayne, I do have you scheduled for the dates we talked about before, so I know when we get to roll again. 

Everyone, I'm going to be updating the availability calendar in the next few minutes. Just check the first post in the thread for details!


----------



## UnDyrk (Feb 4, 2017)

Colleen does amazing work. Fast, beautiful and affordable service!


----------



## AlecHutson (Sep 26, 2016)

Just wanted to chime in that Colleen does a wonderful job, and I'll always ask her to format my novels. She's fast yet incredibly detail oriented, and with both of my books with the help of images gave them a very distinct, professional feel. If you want to make your interior stand out, and convert more of those readers who click on the Look Inside, she's a fantastic choice.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

UnDyrk said:


> Colleen does amazing work. Fast, beautiful and affordable service!





AlecHutson said:


> Just wanted to chime in that Colleen does a wonderful job, and I'll always ask her to format my novels. She's fast yet incredibly detail oriented, and with both of my books with the help of images gave them a very distinct, professional feel. If you want to make your interior stand out, and convert more of those readers who click on the Look Inside, she's a fantastic choice.


Aw, jeez, guys, thank you! What a great thing to wake up to Sunday morning


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

Another happy customer here - Colleen is great to work with. Cheerful, professional, happy to accommodate weird and detailed requests, and very willing to go the extra yard to make sure the final product is professional. If you're looking for top-notch interior design, look no further.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

pwtucker said:


> Another happy customer here - Colleen is great to work with. Cheerful, professional, happy to accommodate weird and detailed requests, and very willing to go the extra yard to make sure the final product is professional. If you're looking for top-notch interior design, look no further.


Thank you so much, Phil! It was so much fun working on your series. I can't wait to work together again!


----------



## Jaelynn (Jan 16, 2017)

I would definitely love to work with you! Just have to finish this book first ^^;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Jaelynn said:


> I would definitely love to work with you! Just have to finish this book first ^^;


Hey there! I'd love to talk about it  Go finish your book haha


----------



## botolo (Feb 28, 2017)

Colleen Sheehan is simply the best! 

I needed an interior design for my second novel. I looked at the most professional offers out there, and was always dissatisfied. They offers "samples" that didn't exactly please me, they would not meet the style of the book, the character. I wrote to Colleen. Not only did she reply right away, but she said she was going to do the job in 24h. And boy if she did, and how great it was. She even noticed what I had missed! The style was perfect. I gave her a few ideas, and she exceeded my expectations. Plus, it was such a joy working with her. Always in a great mood, even under pressure. She's so passionate about her job, understands and knows it tremendously. When you work with her, you don't have to worry about a thing. She's intellectually honest, an artist, a master at what she does. Truly, highly, very, strongly recommended! Thanks Colleen Sheehan!!!!

Simona Grossi


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

botolo said:


> Colleen Sheehan is simply the best!
> 
> I needed an interior design for my second novel. I looked at the most professional offers out there, and was always dissatisfied. They offers "samples" that didn't exactly please me, they would not meet the style of the book, the character. I wrote to Colleen. Not only did she reply right away, but she said she was going to do the job in 24h. And boy if she did, and how great it was. She even noticed what I had missed! The style was perfect. I gave her a few ideas, and she exceeded my expectations. Plus, it was such a joy working with her. Always in a great mood, even under pressure. She's so passionate about her job, understands and knows it tremendously. When you work with her, you don't have to worry about a thing. She's intellectually honest, an artist, a master at what she does. Truly, highly, very, strongly recommended! Thanks Colleen Sheehan!!!!
> 
> Simona Grossi


Simona, thank you so much. This is a lovely review and I'm SO excited you're excited. Can't wait to hold your book in my hands  Good luck with your launch!

Guys! I bet you can all see that I've made an exciting new change: I am now Ampersand Book Interiors! New templates. New discounts and packages. New custom designs to show off.

I hope anyone interested enjoys browsing my new site and look. I will be uploading new examples every 30 days, and uploading new templates for my discount and genre templates regularly, too.

I started a newsletter, which you can join to get 5% off your next purchase:
http://join.ampersandbookinteriors.com

and I put up my first blog post next week (new one coming tonight!)
http://www.ampersandbookinteriors.com/blog

I'm so excited to start my new chapter in business (chapter, ha. Did you get it?)  Thank you, all of my clients and anyone who has ever referred me here at kboards and beyond, I'm _so grateful_. You help me keep food on my plate and a purpose to my mornings <3


----------



## smikeo (Dec 1, 2014)

Adding my own great experience to the mix, I just had four of my paperbacks formatted by Colleen. She managed to do the job both professionally and incredibly fast. She was very pleasant to work with, and made sure that I was happy with the results. I'm really happy with the way it turned out


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Colleen, do you still have me penciled in for April 23rd? It may be ready a few days early, but definitely not late.


----------



## RRodriguez (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi Colleen,

Wasn't sure if I should PM you again, or post here, but I sent you an email last week about scheduling you for the end of June, and I just wanted to check in. Your website doesn't always work on my computer, so I don't know if there's been an update about you being out of town?


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

RRodriguez said:


> Hi Colleen,
> 
> Wasn't sure if I should PM you again, or post here, but I sent you an email last week about scheduling you for the end of June, and I just wanted to check in. Your website doesn't always work on my computer, so I don't know if there's been an update about you being out of town?


RRodriguez, I just wanted to let you know that I've passed along your message to Colleen. She is currently computerless, thanks to that crappy Windows update last week, so she's not online very much. But she asked me to let you know that she will email you tonight to discuss scheduling.


----------



## RRodriguez (Jan 8, 2017)

ShayneRutherford said:


> RRodriguez, I just wanted to let you know that I've passed along your message to Colleen. She is currently computerless, thanks to that crappy Windows update last week, so she's not online very much. But she asked me to let you know that she will email you tonight to discuss scheduling.


Oh, thank you! I really appreciate you helping me out


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

RRodriguez said:


> Oh, thank you! I really appreciate you helping me out


No problem. Glad to assist.


----------

